
Overwhelming Majority Say Time to ‘Decouple’ from China - js4ever
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapoza/2020/04/27/overwhelming-majority-say-time-to-decouple-from-china/#8307d9677a2b
======
ornornor
Good luck when people realize that the only reason we get all this
cheap/affordable tech is because people in China are working long days without
any safety regulations for a few dollars a day.

------
DiogenesKynikos
With the non-stop anti-China campaign in the media, it's no wonder. Working up
this level of irrational hysteria about China is dangerous to the peace.

------
warrenm
Smart people have been saying this for years

------
myopenid
Nah, it's time for the world to decouple from the US.

------
sharemywin
what other population would we exploit for cheap gadgets?

